# 1929 South Bend Metal Lathe 9x54 - $1,300 (Columbus, OH)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 25, 2020)

1929 South Bend Metal Lathe 9x54 - tools - by owner - sale
					

1929 South Bend lathe. Excellent vintage condition, works well with original motor. 9 inch swing...



					columbus.craigslist.org


----------

